# Smart and troublemaker all in one!



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

So besides escaping outside the other day, recently Grimalkin has destroyed two corners in my closet, completely ripping up the carpet.. learned how to climb into the attic.. and decided not to poop for a few days and worry mommy...

BUT he has also learned how to follow behind me on a leash when I call his name, and hop right up into the scale on his own because he knows it earns him a treat. :love2

Obligatory pics/videos 




























(He's got such a manly face for a cat x3)















(starts out slow, but is really cute)


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

:love2


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He's beautiful! What kind of cat is he?


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

For some reason, your cat reminds me of Midnight, the wild cat, who lives under the porch and in the garage (sometimes). He is possessed by a shadow cat who is responsible for all the bad stuff!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I just love his face! Yer right, very manly.  Cute videos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Such a handsome cat!


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

He has that no nonsense look.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He is very handsome!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> He's beautiful! What kind of cat is he?


I think he's just a mutt; or more affectionately, a domestic shorthair.

Can you believe he was going to be put to sleep because nobody wanted him??


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! I saw that on youtube. I'm glad that he's with you.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful cat you have got there, MinkaMuffin!
What kind of cat? And how old is she?
Sorry for asking all the questions, but she really is quite gorgeous!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Aww, thanks ^^
I believe he's just a regular cat, though I have noticed that his bone size is quite big, so I guess he has some large breed in him, but who knows. He's about 4 years old.

Questions are no problem. ^^


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What a handsome cat! He sounds like he's quite a friendly cat!


----------

